# Ac Noisy And Not Much Airflow To Outer Vents



## Chuck&Geri (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a a 2009 Outback 28BHKS. We do not use the Air Conditioning much, however our last trip was very hot and humid. The Air Conditioning fan seems far too noisy...on high all the time although I have the control set to low fan. Also...when I close the vent on the Air Conditioner itself to flow air to the outer ceiling vents there is very little air flow even though the fan seems to be plowikng on high. Any ideas?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Return to dealer for service..... Sounds like something may be wrong with the unit and while their looking at that maybe they can find out why you get low air flow. Its a common problem due to Gilligan not sealing up the system very well or even at all. I would take it back even though you dont need much AC in Canada you paid for it and it should work.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Most likely leaks in the duct work. You can take it back but I would do the first attempt at fixing it myself.

Get some foil duct tape and pull the AC cover down. You can see where the air should flow, anywhere else tape it closed. Common issues are leaks between the discharge (cold air) and inlet plenum (warm air) causing you to recirc your air and not really push it out the vents. The second issue is openings into the ceiling causing losses. Pull down the vent covers and use a mirror to inspect the ducts for blockage. Gilligan could have left his tuna sandwich in there. Try these things first, you get satisfaction of fixing it yourself and save the fuel cost and time to tow it to the dealer for Gilligan's brother to work on it.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The other possibility is that Gilligan partially taped over the holes that lead to the ducts for the ceiling vents. That was the case in my trailer. As far as the fan goes it is rather noisy to begin with. I can heat the difference between high medium and low on mine, but there isnt much. I just leave it to auto so that it shuts off when it reaches temp


----------

